# What quadra do you belong to?



## Meadow (Sep 11, 2012)

I just researched a few definitions of the quadras on various websites, and Alpha for them all.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

*Dark* _beta_ with a gamma ~wing~.


----------



## soya (Jun 29, 2010)

I'm supposed to be a Delta.


----------



## Porridgepudge (Sep 27, 2012)

On the tests I either get INTj or INFj so I guess between Alpha and Delta.


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 25, 2012)

gammagon said:


> Hah, I actually think I'm gamma.


Makes sense given the name...

I think my closest fit is also gamma. Not sure enough to vote.


----------



## BooksandButterflies (Jul 26, 2012)

Pretty sure I'm Gamma.


----------



## gammagon (Aug 8, 2012)

Probably said:


> Makes sense given the name...
> 
> I think my closest fit is also gamma. Not sure enough to vote.


I didn't even intend it. Which is pretty neat how it works out. :ninja:


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

I don't relate with *any* of them.


----------



## madhatter (May 30, 2010)

Promethea said:


> *Dark* _beta_ with a gamma ~wing~.


What does that mean?


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

StellarTwirl said:


> I'm _supposedly_ Delta quadra. And I emphasized "supposedly" because, regardless of my functions, I don't feel connected to it. It sounds low-key, strict, and boring.


Yeah Delta has those stereotypes of being old and boring, living a humdrum amish lifestyle raising cows and chickens on a farm somewhere and going to church to improve their Fi-values 

socionics has its share of stupid stereotypes like MBTI, for example Abridged Guide to Socionics Types



StellarTwirl said:


> The people I feel drawn to seem to be mostly in the Beta quadra. But it's possible this is just because they're more likely to be enneagram 4-ish and sx-y.


sx-first is often confused for beta because of its in-your-face stereotype, while serious quadra are made out to be "serious"



> This is what I see as the epitome of the Beta Quadra:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha Dali is the quintessential EIE-ENFj


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

madhatter said:


> What does that mean?


Some people are said to to have "vibes" pertaining to neighboring quadra. It means is that their personality fits certain stereotypes associated with the style of that quadra. For example a confident ENTp with interests in social and political activism, and little interest in theorizing often prescribed to NeTi, is said to have Beta-vibes or Beta-wing.


----------



## StellarTwirl (Jul 1, 2012)

cyamitide said:


> ... socionics has its share of stupid stereotypes like MBTI, for example Abridged Guide to Socionics Types ...





> Huxley (Hek, Hechka, IEE)
> 
> Never despondent, terribly curious creatures that strive to get involved in everything. Most of all they love to talk. Their speech resembles the ravings of a schizophrenic man - it is fast, without stammering, but at all time it is impossible to escape the feeling that it is simply a word salad, an incoherent jumble of words, and in extreme cases - of phrases, as much as they are not correlated with each other, and as much as they do not follow from anything. They work usually in the social sphere, but, in principle, it is not necessary.
> 
> ...



Wow ... hahaha

To be honest, I related to a lot of that. XD But I'll put on an angry offended face because I like that smiley and never have a good reason to use it. :angry: "Why I oughta!"


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*{ edit }*

But "never despondent" couldn't possibly be more wrong. XD


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

StellarTwirl said:


> But "never despondent" couldn't possibly be more wrong. XD


my impression of ENFps in that they give that kind of vibe initially, they appear like they are never depressed, but if you get to know them closer they will share with you some of their bleaker realizations. i guess the author never gotten to know an ENFp more personally.


----------



## aconite (Mar 26, 2012)

cyamitide said:


> socionics has its share of stupid stereotypes like MBTI, for example Abridged Guide to Socionics Types





> The virtual space is inhabited by many Hamlets of both sexes, but they are typed as Hamlets very rarely. Remember - any type upon verification can be revealed to be a Hamlet. Furthermore, in presentation of this type Hamlets are so convincing, that it is difficult to understand who is who. The easiest way to recognize a Hamlet is by frequency with which he re-types himself. If a person is today Huxley tomorrow Dreiser, and the day after Zhukov, and if every time there are people who honestly believe in it, and, almost foaming at the mouth, try to prove the correctness of the latest typing - with 99% confidence we can say - before you is Hamlet. However, sometimes Hamlets choose their favorite type, and keep holding on to it with all their arms and legs. These Hamlets can be revealed only over time, with close personal interaction.


Wow. Are Hamlets a Socionics' equivalent of Enneagram Sixes?


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

aconite said:


> Wow. Are Hamlets a Socionics' equivalent of Enneagram Sixes?


threes  it's the threes who will often flip their identity. whoever wrote that profile must have been thinking about ENFjs enneagram type 3 which must have left the most memorable impression on him/her


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

Gamma or Alpha, but the former seems more appropriate.


----------



## madhatter (May 30, 2010)

cyamitide said:


> Some people are said to to have "vibes" pertaining to neighboring quadra. It means is that their personality fits certain stereotypes associated with the style of that quadra. For example a confident ENTp with interests in social and political activism, and little interest in theorizing often prescribed to NeTi, is said to have Beta-vibes or Beta-wing.


Thank you, very interesting. What does "dark" mean?


----------



## aconite (Mar 26, 2012)

cyamitide said:


> Some people are said to to have "vibes" pertaining to neighboring quadra. It means is that their personality fits certain stereotypes associated with the style of that quadra. For example a confident ENTp with interests in social and political activism, and little interest in theorizing often prescribed to NeTi, is said to have Beta-vibes or Beta-wing.


I think I'm Beta with Alpha wing, then; not 100% sure, though. The more I read, the more I'm convinced that IEI is my type (and it hurts), but I still want to be a logical type in the depths of my little black heart.

BTW, I shouldn't have put "Troll" in the poll, because it tempts me  It's like a devil sitting on my shoulder and whispering "vote Troll, vote Troll".


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

aconite said:


> I think I'm Beta with Alpha wing, then; not 100% sure, though. The more I read, the more I'm convinced that IEI is my type (and it hurts), but I still want to be a logical type in the depths of my little black heart.
> 
> BTW, I shouldn't have put "Troll" in the poll, because it tempts me  It's like a devil sitting on my shoulder and whispering "vote Troll, vote Troll".


Well, in that case I'm probably more likely an EII with a strong alpha wing? :shocked: I don't get it though. I'm a part of a delta quadra group but they don't focus talking that much on productivity and yes, it is most certainly a delta quadra because it consists of MBTI INFP, ENFP, INFP, INTJ (maybe ISTJ) and ESTJ. Strangely enough the prospect of being an INFj doesn't hurt me as much as I think it did considering 4 as my core enneagram over 5 XD I do think I prefer alpha quadra interaction though so I don't know :/ I'm just a mystical blob full with Ji-ness but impossible to figure out which kind of. I don't understand how it's possible for me to have develoepd Fi and Ti so strongly, it's like my Ji is not fully differentiated, yet I'm so clearly Ti dom. :dry:

Dafuq nevermind... I actually think delta describes me the best as sad as that sounds sigh. Yeah, I am sticking with EII.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

I chose Delta, but Alpha was very very close. Beta and Gamma are very removed from who I am and what I like.


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

Rim said:


> I chose Delta, but Alpha was very very close. Beta and Gamma are very removed from who I am and what I like.


sounds like a good fit, I had that impression from you that you must be in Judicious (SiNe) quadra



madhatter said:


> Thank you, very interesting. What does "dark" mean?


don't know about that one, mention Promethea and ask her what she meant


----------



## itsme45 (Jun 8, 2012)

cyamitide said:


> Some people are said to to have "vibes" pertaining to neighboring quadra. It means is that their personality fits certain stereotypes associated with the style of that quadra. For example a confident ENTp with interests in social and political activism, and little interest in theorizing often prescribed to NeTi, is said to have Beta-vibes or Beta-wing.


So what keeps them as NeTi and not SeTi then?


----------



## itsme45 (Jun 8, 2012)

aconite said:


> I think I'm Beta with Alpha wing, then; not 100% sure, though. The more I read, the more I'm convinced that IEI is my type (and it hurts), but I still want to be a logical type in the depths of my little black heart.
> 
> BTW, I shouldn't have put "Troll" in the poll, because it tempts me  It's like a devil sitting on my shoulder and whispering "vote Troll, vote Troll".


Sorry, I've given in to the temptation. 

Otoh, disregarding types, I relate to all quadra values to some extent except Delta


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

itsme45 said:


> So what keeps them as NeTi and not SeTi then?


what keeps them is typing themselves by functions and reinin dichotomies rather than faulty type stereotypes


----------



## itsme45 (Jun 8, 2012)

cyamitide said:


> what keeps them is typing themselves by functions and reinin dichotomies rather than faulty type stereotypes


Cool yeah, the quadra values stuff seems stereotyping to me. Btw I thought Ne and Intuition in general is a lot about theorizing too, isn't it? So that's why it struck me as interesting when you wrote some NeTi's have little interest in theorizing.


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

itsme45 said:


> Cool yeah, the quadra values stuff seems stereotyping to me. Btw I thought Ne and Intuition in general is a lot about theorizing too, isn't it? So that's why it struck me as interesting when you wrote some NeTi's have little interest in theorizing.


that's the stereotype associated with Alpha NTs: ENTps and INTjs
there are many who don't engage in work that could be convntionally interpreted being "theoretical", like alpha NT celebrities, actors, singers, and political leaders


----------



## itsme45 (Jun 8, 2012)

cyamitide said:


> that's the stereotype associated with Alpha NTs: ENTps and INTjs
> there are many who don't engage in work that could be convntionally interpreted being "theoretical", like alpha NT celebrities, actors, singers, and political leaders


Ok I see what you mean now


----------



## aconite (Mar 26, 2012)

I don't want it on the 3rd page.

Interesting, though, that Beta has the fewest votes.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

now that i finally know for sure...GAMMA quadra....ESI Ethical subtype.


----------



## Nicole Hobbs (May 31, 2012)

Delta


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Makes me think of Aldous Huxley's Brave New World. 

I'm an alpha: ILE/ENTp.


----------

